# Hunting Island State Park?



## deedly (Jun 24, 2003)

Hello: Going camping with the family this weekend and would like to hear about Hunting Island State Park. It appears to be a good location to surf fish. I usally fish bluewater from my boat, but it is in the shop. Clue me in on right tide to fish. Thanks for any info. Sincerely Dan G.


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

This link might help:

http://huntingisland.com/navigator.htm


----------

